# B-17F ”Hustlin Hussy”



## GT (Sep 28, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2005)

Interesting. If you have more like this, please post.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2005)

Intersting document of history there.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2005)

Interesting stuff GT, do you have anymore?


----------



## toffigd (Sep 28, 2005)

Only interesting? Outstanding! Where did you get these from?


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

not wanting to take the wind out of GT's sails but a good spot to check for macr's is at : armyairforces.com

from the site check macr's. there is posted on the web-site the contact spot for the written reports as well as the bomb group representatives for almost all the bomb groups of the US army air forcs during ww2. I have had contacts with many of the 8th and 15th AF units for the past 20 years or more with many inclusions of macr's as well as the mission histroy reports that can run as lengthy as 125 pages and more for just one daylight mission. In this report is all the written accts from beginning orders to the finish and surviving crewmens accts of German fighters and mechancial problems. Quite extensive and provide an additional more personal look at the air war over the Reich. some of the materials over the years that I have gathered are rather chaotic with such confusion during Luftwaffe attacks as to ID'ing particular German a/c and upon further investigation were entirely incorrect (ex. He 111's with rockets). Interesting too the docs covering recorded kills and the .50 ammo spent, from what direction the luftwaffe fighters attacked as well as retreated/ gone through the bomber formation(s). Indeed invaluable information. mention must also be made that if a bomb group rep is contacted for this type of information it is best to pay for their untiring service in getting "you" this information. I always include a minumum of $ 35.00 US as payment in advance and it is always duly appreciated. lastly upon receipt of a mission report, do not expect the copied macr's and acct's to be clean and as clear as GT has presented them. Much of what is original some 60 years ago has faded, torn, lost or copied to another copier and some of it is almost illegible. Case in point is a thick mission reprot for the 14 January 1945 where II.Sturm/JG 300 Fw's slaughtered the 390th bg. Nearly 1/2 of the copied docs are not readable and are smeared or just don't even come out on the paper..........this is a rare case but at a cost of $ 75.00 US you can see my dismay in this instance.

check it out gents and further your knowledge, you will be glad you did !

E ~


----------



## GT (Sep 29, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2005)

GT that is fine if you want to order four of them with macr numbers in a row but out of context you will have to pay. have had a lengthy converstaion with the man to be that you gave the e-mail of. Unless this has changed. I find it best of all worlds just toorder the mission reprot for the day and have complete evidence of the days findings. Good research


----------



## GT (Sep 30, 2005)

Update.


----------

